
R 4.0.0 Released - vasili111
https://cran.r-project.org/doc/manuals/r-release/NEWS.html
======
vasili111
>R now uses a stringsAsFactors = FALSE default, and hence by default no longer
converts strings to factors in calls to data.frame() and read.table().

Yea!

